# Digimon Xros Wars: The Return of the Protagonists



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure some of you know that Digimon Xros Wars is airing right now in Japan.

What makes this second season of it so interesting is that all five protagonists from the previous seasons will make a return. All five, Taichi & Agumon from Adventure 01, Daisuke (Davis) &V-mon from Adventure 02, Takato & Guilmon from Tamers, Takuya from Fronter, and Masaru (Marcus) & Agumon from Savers. They haven't made their formal appearances yet but at the end of the episode that just aired...



Though you don't see Takato, Takuya, and Daisuke with their partners up close, you can see their silhouettes on the boat. And you see a bit of Masaru and Tachi with theirs Agumons a bit close up.

So...let's discuss?


----------



## sputnix (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought digimon was cancelled, well I guess just not in japan
anywho I stoped watching digimon after season 3 as that ended the series and everything after became too weird and different than what digimon all ready established


----------



## NextStep (Jan 8, 2012)

OH MY GOD! can't wait to see them again.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 8, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, there's my reason to start watching this and finish up on the rest of the seasons~


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Jan 8, 2012)

Woow damn yeah, Taichi and Agumon, Masaru and Agumon. Booya damn how are they in it. That defys the laws of physics.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

That sounds awsome! lol
I will keep an eye on it .
TAKUYA/KaisrGreyMon FTW!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol, this seems awesome. =3
My fave char has always been Tai.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Lol, this seems awesome. =3
> My fave char has always been Tai.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2012)

Takuya from Fronter suck ass he haves NO DIGIMOn


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2012)

"Taichi and Agumon..."

gotta start watching Xros wars.

i miss wargreymon.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Takuya from Fronter suck ass he haves NO DIGIMOn


He is the digimon! lol


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Takuya from Fronter suck ass he haves NO DIGIMOn
> ...


O god a hate that season the horror


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


was frontier the one where you turn into/mix with a digimon?  well the one that you look like wearing a digimon for an armor?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...



yes :S


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


wearing a digimon for an armor o.O? lol
frontier was the season where you get spirits of legendary digimons and digitalise yourself into those digimon.
Tamers also required trainer+digimon evolution to get to mega-level.

Marcus from Data Squad isnt too bad either. But Kaisergreymon and Wargreymon !!! YAAAY


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2012)

hmmm... well, i don't really remember since i really din't watch that.
a human turning into a digimon felt awkward. not saying it's bad though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

they had the spirits .
Its more clear towards the last episodes and makes more sense.

Susanoomon was AWSOME !


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2012)

just a question, why does taichi looks the same as adventure 1?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

They picked the first gen main protogonist which is young Tai.
second series main was Davis.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2012)

The most shocking thing: The fact that they are still making Digimon.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

And yet still gets a lot of viewers


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> And yet still gets a lot of viewers



That's the second most shocking thing.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Jan 8, 2012)

Ha Gahars, if you don't like then don't comment, I for one love digimon and this is a thread that and not for you to come run your mouth so if you don't like then leave.

Only shocking thing in this thread.....nooooo....on this whole board is that your have an IQ that goes into double figures.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2012)

AkiroWolfman said:


> Ha Gahars, if you don't like then don't comment, I for one love digimon and this is a thread that and not for you to come run your mouth so if you don't like then leave.



When did I say I didn't like it? I'm sorry that you made that inference, but I can't help that.

And isn't the point of a forum to house a diverse range of people with a diverse range of opinions in the hopes of spurring discussion? Telling someone to be silent for the crime of disagreeing with you seems counter intuitive. 



> Only shocking thing in this thread.....nooooo....on this whole board is that *your* have an IQ that goes into double figures.



If you are going to insult someone's intelligence, you might want to make sure that you have your spelling in check first.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Jan 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> AkiroWolfman said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Gahars, if you don't like then don't comment, I for one love digimon and this is a thread that and not for you to come run your mouth so if you don't like then leave.
> ...


Your the one who started the whole thing with the petty insult and if you don't like then don't dish it out. If you say something with a little productivity then I would see no need to argue but your the one who felt the need to butt in.

And spell checking, seriously??? I think you have been on this forum way too long.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

Guys, guys! Take it out on the PM! lol

to the topic, Davis was the worst main protogonist! HE'S NOTHING WITHOUT KEN AND STINGMON!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2012)

AkiroWolfman said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > AkiroWolfman said:
> ...



What petty insult? Genuine surprise over the fact that this show still exists and has a dedicated fanbase is insulting now? Wow, I completely missed that development.

And wait, my comment was completely unproductive, but your's (Choice quote: "Only shocking thing in this thread.....nooooo....on this whole board is that your have an IQ that goes into double figures.") wasn't?

Also, what does using proper spelling have to do with being on the forum? It isn't that hard; it just takes a little thought. I'm sure you can manage that.

Anyway, sorry Tanveer for the tangent. On topic, it's been years since I've seen anything Digimon. A reunion of the protagonists sounds interesting, but I don't think it's going to be enough to get me to pick up the series again.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not going to go into anything else with you. I knew you would continue the pettiness and I was right about it. Anyway moving along.

Davis was the worst protagonist but in all fairness he had Tai and Matt to live up to and they had WarGreymon, MetalGarurumon and Omegamon. And they had....Imperialdramon, one digimon between them.

The protagonists coming back is good but I wonder which role they are going to fill.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 9, 2012)

Narayan said:


> just a question, why does taichi looks the same as adventure 1?


They say they took each of them out of the series when they were at their prime.

In 02, Taichi doesn't have his crest anymore since he gave it up at the end of 01, so Agumon can't digivolve past Champion level. Since this is 01 Taichi, Agumon has access to both his Ultimate and Mega level.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 9, 2012)

Awww yeaaah, Tai and Davis 8)
Epic seasons. Season 3 was the beginning of crap.

Oh btw: KEN


----------



## Zarkz (Jan 15, 2012)

TAKATO AND DAVIS YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA!!!!
I've been keeping up with Digimon, so when I saw that part of the episode, my jaw dropped.
CAN.NOT.WAIT


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn, all the main protagonists at their prime? Never watched this series before, but i sure as hell have a reason to start now


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but instead of making a new thread I thought I'd just reply to this one. Anyways, Taichi w/ WarGreymonand and Masaru w/ ShineGreymon have shown up this episode along with Ruki and Mimi.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

Am i the only one who thinks all xros wars protagonists would get slapped up by the ones from prior series in a fight


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > just a question, why does taichi looks the same as adventure 1?
> ...


Then how did Agumon Warp Digivolve in the 3rd movie?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 4, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


By the third movie, I'm assuming you mean Diaboromon Strike's Back. Azulongmon gave the 01 Digidestined the power to digivolve again (without their crest) in the second half of 02. And chronologically, Diaboromon Strike's Back takes place _after_ the battle with MaloMyotismon.




Black-Ice said:


> Am i the only one who thinks all xros wars protagonists would get slapped up by the ones from prior series in a fight


I think the Xros Wars protagonists would win. Simply because of X7 Superior mode. But if the previous protagonists have the power to Digi Xros, then I suppose so.


----------

